# I Finally Wised Up And Quit Uber ..



## Raquel

It finally dawned on me that I have more self worth than to drive disrespectful and unappreciative..people around..who have little to no respect for me or my property, and in the process deteriorate my car. There were plenty of nice and interesting riders along the way who certainly made the journey better. But like in any relationship, the bad is what leaves the biggest scars. I know some will still drive for uber for their own reasons. I will not judge anyone or tell them not to do it. If you can make uber work for you, then more power to you. I just hope if you do decide to get out..you do it before it fills you with negativity.

As I Uninstalled the uber partner app ...I breathed a huge sigh of relief ... like a weight being lifted off my shoulders..a battered spouse finally escaping her abuser.

In the few days..since then I've already got a new job lined up..at a casino.. I finally feel free... and I feel my self confidence returning.

I feel like a bird in flight, finally free..

I will still remain active in this forum and will always have a special place in my heart for my (former)fellow drivers..

A final parting quote I lifted from a great man. F.D. (slightly modified) and I sent to uber..without further comment...

Your wickedness and cruelty committed in this respect on your fellow partners , are greater than all the stripes you have laid upon my back or theirs. It is an outrage upon the soul, a war upon the immortal spirit, and one for which you will eventually be held to account for.

I also leave you with this Dr. Seuss classic..attached below.


----------



## IndyDriver

Congrats!


----------



## observer

Raquel said:


> It finally dawned on me that I have more self worth than to drive disrespectful and unappreciative..people around..who have little to no respect for me or my property, and in the process deteriorate my car. There were plenty of nice and interesting riders along the way who certainly made the journey better. But like in any relationship, the bad is what leaves the biggest scars. I know some will still drive for uber for their own reasons. I will not judge anyone or tell them not to do it. If you can make uber work for you, then more power to you. I just hope if you do decide to get out..you do it before it fills you with negativity.
> 
> As I Uninstalled the uber partner app ...I breathed a huge sigh of relief ... like a weight being lifted off my shoulders..a battered spouse finally escaping her abuser.
> 
> In the few days..since then I've already got a new job lined up..at a casino.. I finally feel free... and I feel my self confidence returning.
> 
> I feel like a bird in flight, finally free..
> 
> I will still remain active in this forum and will always have a special place in my heart for my (former)fellow drivers..
> 
> A final parting quote I lifted from a great man. F.D. (slightly modified) and I sent to uber..without further comment...
> 
> Your wickedness and cruelty committed in this respect on your fellow partners , are greater than all the stripes you have laid upon my back or theirs. It is an outrage upon the soul, a war upon the immortal spirit, and one for which you will eventually be held to account for.
> 
> I also leave you with this Dr. Seuss classic..attached below.


Good luck Raquel.


----------



## chi1cabby

Raquel said:


> I feel like a bird in flight, finally free..


May that feeling never leave you!
Wish you all the best!


----------



## Txchick

Raquel said:


> It finally dawned on me that I have more self worth than to drive disrespectful and unappreciative..people around..who have little to no respect for me or my property, and in the process deteriorate my car. There were plenty of nice and interesting riders along the way who certainly made the journey better. But like in any relationship, the bad is what leaves the biggest scars. I know some will still drive for uber for their own reasons. I will not judge anyone or tell them not to do it. If you can make uber work for you, then more power to you. I just hope if you do decide to get out..you do it before it fills you with negativity.
> 
> As I Uninstalled the uber partner app ...I breathed a huge sigh of relief ... like a weight being lifted off my shoulders..a battered spouse finally escaping her abuser.
> 
> In the few days..since then I've already got a new job lined up..at a casino.. I finally feel free... and I feel my self confidence returning.
> 
> I feel like a bird in flight, finally free..
> 
> I will still remain active in this forum and will always have a special place in my heart for my (former)fellow drivers..
> 
> A final parting quote I lifted from a great man. F.D. (slightly modified) and I sent to uber..without further comment...
> 
> Your wickedness and cruelty committed in this respect on your fellow partners , are greater than all the stripes you have laid upon my back or theirs. It is an outrage upon the soul, a war upon the immortal spirit, and one for which you will eventually be held to account for.
> 
> I also leave you with this Dr. Seuss classic..attached below.


Best wishes Raquel! Your awesome!! Luv ya!!


----------



## toi

Smart girl


----------



## Raquel

Txchick said:


> Best wishes Raquel! Your awesome!! Luv ya!!


Love ya 2 girl... will still be here..


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Raquel said:


> It finally dawned on me that I have more self worth than to drive disrespectful and unappreciative..people around..who have little to no respect for me or my property, and in the process deteriorate my car. There were plenty of nice and interesting riders along the way who certainly made the journey better. But like in any relationship, the bad is what leaves the biggest scars. I know some will still drive for uber for their own reasons. I will not judge anyone or tell them not to do it. If you can make uber work for you, then more power to you. I just hope if you do decide to get out..you do it before it fills you with negativity.
> 
> As I Uninstalled the uber partner app ...I breathed a huge sigh of relief ... like a weight being lifted off my shoulders..a battered spouse finally escaping her abuser.
> 
> In the few days..since then I've already got a new job lined up..at a casino.. I finally feel free... and I feel my self confidence returning.
> 
> I feel like a bird in flight, finally free..
> 
> I will still remain active in this forum and will always have a special place in my heart for my (former)fellow drivers..
> 
> A final parting quote I lifted from a great man. F.D. (slightly modified) and I sent to uber..without further comment...
> 
> Your wickedness and cruelty committed in this respect on your fellow partners , are greater than all the stripes you have laid upon my back or theirs. It is an outrage upon the soul, a war upon the immortal spirit, and one for which you will eventually be held to account for.
> 
> I also leave you with this Dr. Seuss classic..attached below.


POST # 1 /@Raquel: ♤♡♢♧ Thank
you for "Keeping it 100" a Truth or
Dare-ish feature on The Nightly Show
with Larry Wilmore on Comedy Cen-
tral just finishing its' Second Week in
the 11:30 EST timeslot.

Guests are asked DIFFICULT, put-you-
on-the-spot questions that frequently
have the Four of Them SQUIRMING 
with discomfort.

By audience reaction to answers, Host 
Larry either awards a "100%"sticker
OR a fistful of Generic Teabags to those
who waffle, equivocate or out and out
lie. It's INTENSE! Nobody wants to be
pelted with Teabags while hearing de-
risive Chants of "Weak Tea!".

Thank you for your always thoroughly
detailed stories and "Like it, or Lump it"
way of presentation. I hope your New
Job deserves you. God bless & Good Luck!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

I'll miss your Uber stories.
Don't be a stranger


----------



## MikeB

Raquel said:


> It finally dawned on me...


"Better late, than never".
Great decision Raquel. Good luck to you!


----------



## Permai Lindal

Good luck!


----------



## Gemgirlla

Raquel said:


> It finally dawned on me that I have more self worth than to drive disrespectful and unappreciative..people around..who have little to no respect for me or my property, and in the process deteriorate my car. There were plenty of nice and interesting riders along the way who certainly made the journey better. But like in any relationship, the bad is what leaves the biggest scars. I know some will still drive for uber for their own reasons. I will not judge anyone or tell them not to do it. If you can make uber work for you, then more power to you. I just hope if you do decide to get out..you do it before it fills you with negativity.
> 
> As I Uninstalled the uber partner app ...I breathed a huge sigh of relief ... like a weight being lifted off my shoulders..a battered spouse finally escaping her abuser.
> 
> In the few days..since then I've already got a new job lined up..at a casino.. I finally feel free... and I feel my self confidence returning.
> 
> I feel like a bird in flight, finally free..
> 
> I will still remain active in this forum and will always have a special place in my heart for my (former)fellow drivers..
> 
> A final parting quote I lifted from a great man. F.D. (slightly modified) and I sent to uber..without further comment...
> 
> Your wickedness and cruelty committed in this respect on your fellow partners , are greater than all the stripes you have laid upon my back or theirs. It is an outrage upon the soul, a war upon the immortal spirit, and one for which you will eventually be held to account for.
> 
> I also leave you with this Dr. Seuss classic..attached below.


I wish you all the best!!!! This is the right decision. You have a great work ethic and this will help you be successful in whatever you choose to do. No job (or relationship for that matter) should make anyone feel disrespected and unappreciated. Life is too short and we are all worth too much for that. I imagine many drivers have made the same decision or are on their way if and when they can afford to walk away. In the meantime, everyone should know that they are worth so much more than the way Uber is currently treating its drivers. Use it for what it is as you set other goals to work toward and plan for a brighter future. In the short term, we all can do whatever we need to do if we see the light at the end of the tunnel. There is no light at the end of the Uber tunnel as it is now.

You are right Raquel, I do believe they will be held accountable and think this is already happening. Best of luck!


----------



## painfreepc

Gemgirlla said:


> I wish you all the best!!!! This is the right decision. You have a great work ethic and this will help you be successful in whatever you choose to do. No job (or relationship for that matter) should make anyone feel disrespected and unappreciated. Life is too short and we are all worth too much for that. I imagine many drivers have made the same decision or are on their way if and when they can afford to walk away. In the meantime, everyone should know that they are worth so much more than the way Uber is currently treating its drivers. Use it for what it is as you set other goals to work toward and plan for a brighter future. In the short term, we all can do whatever we need to do if we see the light at the end of the tunnel. There is no light at the end of the Uber tunnel as it is now.
> 
> You are right Raquel, I do believe they will be held accountable and think this is already happening. Best of luck!


I pray uber will be held accountable, I don't normally work Monday night, but that night i needed to run a few errands in Moreno Valley, so I turned on the uber app at 5pm and headed to Moreno Valley from fontana,

3 hours to complete my errands and not one ping from uber, at 8:20pm I parked downtown riverside, got 3 cancels in a row,

I got on the 91 freeway at around 9pm and headed west, I turned off the app from 9pm til 10pm because I needed to make it to a beach city known for lots and lots of very short trips, if I had left the app on i risk getting a ping that would take up lots of my time,

i got my 6th pick up at around 11:45pm to make the guarantee, my total without the guarantee is under $30, can't pay bills with this shit pay.


----------



## Kim Chi

I wish you the best of luck! (But I still don't understand how anyone can mix business with personal. In this industry or any industry in a matter of fact. Not acting mean. ) I like reading you're stories.


----------



## Actionjax

Hope it all works out for you. Good luck with the casino.


----------



## Kim Chi

Yeah. I do too.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Good luck, Raquel!
I'm right now sending out positive vibes in your direction. 
No fooling!


----------



## UberHammer

I am glad your nightmare is over.... and F### Travis for turning such a good thing into one just to increase the company's Wall Street valuation.


----------



## Luberon

One Raquel is worth 200 stock (aka dumb) noobie drivers. High churn out means uber is missing out on the best drivers. Good luck to you. Travis Wal-mart concept does not have a place for quality. To them you and the noob joining today are equivalent stats.... Travis' loss not yours


----------



## krazydrive

Good luck raquel. Im happy for you and you're new path.


----------



## Tx rides

Raquel said:


> It finally dawned on me that I have more self worth than to drive disrespectful and unappreciative..people around..who have little to no respect for me or my property, and in the process deteriorate my car. There were plenty of nice and interesting riders along the way who certainly made the journey better. But like in any relationship, the bad is what leaves the biggest scars. I know some will still drive for uber for their own reasons. I will not judge anyone or tell them not to do it. If you can make uber work for you, then more power to you. I just hope if you do decide to get out..you do it before it fills you with negativity.
> 
> As I Uninstalled the uber partner app ...I breathed a huge sigh of relief ... like a weight being lifted off my shoulders..a battered spouse finally escaping her abuser.
> 
> In the few days..since then I've already got a new job lined up..at a casino.. I finally feel free... and I feel my self confidence returning.
> 
> I feel like a bird in flight, finally free..
> 
> I will still remain active in this forum and will always have a special place in my heart for my (former)fellow drivers..
> 
> A final parting quote I lifted from a great man. F.D. (slightly modified) and I sent to uber..without further comment...
> 
> Your wickedness and cruelty committed in this respect on your fellow partners , are greater than all the stripes you have laid upon my back or theirs. It is an outrage upon the soul, a war upon the immortal spirit, and one for which you will eventually be held to account for.
> 
> I also leave you with this Dr. Seuss classic..attached below.


Congratulations! Just think of how clean you will feel after your showers now.


----------



## Tx rides

Kim Chi said:


> I wish you the best of luck! (But I still don't understand how anyone can mix business with personal. In this industry or any industry in a matter of fact. Not acting mean. ) I like reading you're stories.


In a service industry, especially one which extends the workday over many dead hours, it is personal, unless one is full blown schizophrenic and able to escape reality frequently throughout the day.


----------



## painfreepc

Luberon said:


> One Raquel is worth 200 stock (aka dumb) noobie drivers. High churn out means uber is missing out on the best drivers. Good luck to you. Travis Wal-mart concept does not have a place for quality. To them you and the noob joining today are equivalent stats.... Travis' loss not yours


I finally realized last Monday (see my post 8 spaces above)

No matter how little money i make as an individual uber driver, I am still a profit stat they can show on the books,

Because the money we make from the guarantee is not a loss for uber, it's like investment or advertising money,

Monday I made less than $30 for 6 hours of work, using the guarantee ubers's books will show me as making a great living for only 6 hours of driving.


----------



## JJcriggins

All the Best Raquel


----------



## The Kid

Raquel said:


> It finally dawned on me that I have more self worth than to drive disrespectful and unappreciative..people around..who have little to no respect for me or my property, and in the process deteriorate my car. There were plenty of nice and interesting riders along the way who certainly made the journey better. But like in any relationship, the bad is what leaves the biggest scars. I know some will still drive for uber for their own reasons. I will not judge anyone or tell them not to do it. If you can make uber work for you, then more power to you. I just hope if you do decide to get out..you do it before it fills you with negativity.
> 
> As I Uninstalled the uber partner app ...I breathed a huge sigh of relief ... like a weight being lifted off my shoulders..a battered spouse finally escaping her abuser.
> 
> In the few days..since then I've already got a new job lined up..at a casino.. I finally feel free... and I feel my self confidence returning.
> 
> I feel like a bird in flight, finally free..
> 
> I will still remain active in this forum and will always have a special place in my heart for my (former)fellow drivers..
> 
> A final parting quote I lifted from a great man. F.D. (slightly modified) and I sent to uber..without further comment...
> 
> Your wickedness and cruelty committed in this respect on your fellow partners , are greater than all the stripes you have laid upon my back or theirs. It is an outrage upon the soul, a war upon the immortal spirit, and one for which you will eventually be held to account for.
> 
> I also leave you with this Dr. Seuss classic..attached below.


Best of luck. I don't know your situation, but if possible use any spare time to acquire some job skills that are in high demand.


----------



## TeleSki

Good Luck! Hope you enjoy your new job. How long did you drive for?


----------



## UberCemetery

Congrats @Raquel


----------



## Raquel

TeleSki said:


> Good Luck! Hope you enjoy your new job. How long did you drive for?


977 rides..over 4+ months


----------



## nutzareus

Raquel said:


> 977 rides..over 4+ months


All the best, I'm out the door behind you once I get my bonus guarantees. Current rate is unsustainable, once it stops here in DC I hope there's a mass exodus. I already see it in the mornings and afternoons, hours of continuous surges...


----------



## CJ ASLAN

I will miss you dearly, Raquel.


----------



## Dany

cJ. ,follow his foot step QUIT .dont be 90 cent slave for Travis


----------



## wharf rat

Good luck. You rock!!!


----------



## Raquel

CJ ASLAN said:


> I will miss you dearly, Raquel.


We've had our battles, but you're really insightful..and a good guy..when you're not trolling...


----------



## frndthDuvel

Good luck! I hope all works well for you.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Driving for 90 cents a mile isn't intelligent. Congrats for doing the right smart move.


----------



## ElectroFuzz




----------



## jackstraww

Raquel said:


> It finally dawned on me that I have more self worth than to drive disrespectful and unappreciative..people around..who have little to no respect for me or my property, and in the process deteriorate my car. There were plenty of nice and interesting riders along the way who certainly made the journey better. But like in any relationship, the bad is what leaves the biggest scars. I know some will still drive for uber for their own reasons. I will not judge anyone or tell them not to do it. If you can make uber work for you, then more power to you. I just hope if you do decide to get out..you do it before it fills you with negativity.
> 
> As I Uninstalled the uber partner app ...I breathed a huge sigh of relief ... like a weight being lifted off my shoulders..a battered spouse finally escaping her abuser.
> 
> In the few days..since then I've already got a new job lined up..at a casino.. I finally feel free... and I feel my self confidence returning.
> 
> I feel like a bird in flight, finally free..
> 
> I will still remain active in this forum and will always have a special place in my heart for my (former)fellow drivers..










all the best
** Jack* *


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Will you succeed?
You will indeed!
98 and 3/4 percent guaranteed.


----------



## Raider

Which casino? I'm a heavy gambler myself


----------



## Salthedriver

You'll be back  Uber is like Hotel California


----------



## jackstraww




----------



## Raquel

Salthedriver said:


> You'll be back  Uber is like Hotel California


----------



## scrurbscrud

Raquel, did you ever get cleared for Lyft? The pay for drivers is soooo much better and the tips can be awe inspiring. Makes it very much more worthwhile. Your net per fare is far higher, north of 30% more on min. fare rides and most of the pax will throw a buck or 2 on top of it. 

Might assuage the bad taste and put you back on the road.


----------



## Raquel

scrurbscrud said:


> Raquel, did you ever get cleared for Lyft? The pay for drivers is soooo much better and the tips can be awe inspiring. Makes it very much more worthwhile. Your net per fare is far higher, north of 30% more on min. fare rides and most of the pax will throw a buck or 2 on top of it.
> 
> Might assuage the bad taste and put you back on the road.


I assume you forgot the sarc.. tag...


----------



## Sheldon

I began driving full time during the summer of 2014. It seemed pretty good for a few weeks. Then rates were cut around August, and it made me wince a little but I kept at it. 

Then as I gradually racked up insane vehicle maintenance expenses, dulled the paint on my car, and many hours of sweat from frequent car washing and other things, I started to wince big time. 

Then comes 2015. Having never been able to save enough money to pay my taxes from uber income even with a meager lifestyle, mixed with realizing the art of proper tax deduction related math and record keeping really is stressful and time consuming, followed by yet another rate cut in January, 

I haven't turned the app on for a few weeks now.


----------



## uber_sea

So the grass is definitely greener in the other side! Congrats and good luck! I hope to follow your footsteps soon. Will miss your interesting stories and rants.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

... A casino job ... Seriously? ... I can't wait to hear the asshole gambler stories ... And the stories about how your clothes and your hair stink of tobacco smoke ... And how you can't breathe properly anymore .. Out of the frying pan ...


----------



## Raquel

Sacto Burbs said:


> ... A casino job ... Seriously? ... I can't wait to hear the asshole gambler stories ... And the stories about how your clothes and your hair stink of tobacco smoke ... And how you can't brethe properly anymore .. Out of the frying pan ...


Strange fact about me, I don't smoke much anymore... only about 5-10 a day..but I love the smell of cigarettes.. strange right..


----------



## Rich Brunelle

Good Luck Raquel


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Stinky you ! Not going to let you in my car .. Wink.

10 cigs is half a pack a day.


----------



## jackstraww

Sacto Burbs said:


> your clothes and your hair stink of tobacco smoke .


I thought smoking was banned from Casinos?? No smoking in Atlantic City & Connecticut casinos


----------



## Sacto Burbs

They aren't Indian casinos, are they.?


----------



## JJcriggins

This thread is getting a little literal


----------



## UberHustla

jackstraww said:


> I thought smoking was banned from Casinos?? No smoking in Atlantic City & Connecticut casinos


I thought smoking was allowed in casinos still. Last I heard the casino union lost a court battle about subjecting their employees to cig smoke, court found its part of the job. I know in California you can smoke at the casinos, even at the tables


----------



## jackstraww

Sacto Burbs said:


> They aren't Indian casinos, are they.?


CT & Upstate NY has a few Indian Casinos - -


----------



## jackstraww

UberHustla said:


> I thought smoking was allowed in casinos still. Last I heard the casino union lost a court battle about subjecting their employees to cig smoke, court found its part of the job. I know in California you can smoke at the casinos, even at the tables


Maybe you can smoke at east coast casinos ,,not a big casino person. . .


----------



## Sacto Burbs

smoking in casinos is way off topic-but Raquel made me do it !


----------



## JJcriggins

jackstraww said:


> Maybe you can smoke at east coast casinos ,,not a big casino person. . .


Quincy Jones is Hanging at the trop in AC?


----------



## IndyDriver

Last time I was in Vegas I was chaining em up at the slots drinking free beer. Been 3 years though


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Raquel. I think you'd make a great tow truck driver. They make lots of money. Especially in increment weather. I did it for a few years and there is nothing more I enjoyed more then towing some pompous twits BMV and him groveling to get it back.


----------



## IndyDriver

DrJeecheroo said:


> Raquel. I think you'd make a great tow truck driver. They make lots of money. Especially in increment weather. I did it for a few years and there is nothing more I enjoyed more then towing some pompous twits BMV and him groveling to get it back.


does that take a CDL?


----------



## observer

IndyDriver said:


> does that take a CDL?


Not if the truck is under 26,000 pounds, which the vast majority will be, but tow truck drivers generally make 10-12 dllrs an hour in CA.

The hours are not great, newbies usually get afternoon or overnight shifts, and it's a little dangerous sometimes too. Some people don't willingly give up their cars if towed.


----------



## groovyguru

Like you, Raquel, I gave up on rolling entitled trust fund babies around the hills of Hollywood and all the other places they frequent. Sex, drugs, open flasks, bags of pot - all that I could put up with - but making me wait, or at least the attempt, slamming doors, and playing what they consider to be music but what another considers trash - or their really stupid videos on full blast over their crappy phone speakers, was too much. And hell no on letting any of them use my AUX cords. The .90 cents a mile thing and the $4 minimum was kind of a factor too, along with the large insurance gap while working adding to the risk of the whole thing. The pay just did not add up for the pain. I wish you the best of life after uber.


----------



## frndthDuvel

groovyguru said:


> along with the large insurance gap while working adding to the risk of the whole thing. The pay just did not add up for the pain. .


All the other reasons you list are valid. The one regarding insurance gap is no longer the case if one has Metromile. Any California Driver who has not signed up for Metromile is foolish.


----------



## groovyguru

I signed up my three cars on Metromile. Loving it, too. Uber's policy is (was when I was driving) the shits, though. Not sure I would want to have to make a claim while with a PAX. Uber coverage is okay for people with nothing to lose in the first place. But OMG, having to deal with an entitled injured PAX (or a few of them) and their family's lawyers. No thanks.


----------



## frndthDuvel

groovyguru said:


> I signed up my three cars on Metromile. Loving it, too. Uber's policy is (was when I was driving) the shits, though. Not sure I would want to have to make a claim while with a PAX. Uber coverage is okay for people with nothing to lose in the first place. But OMG, having to deal with an entitled injured PAX (or a few of them) and their family's lawyers. No thanks.


I am hopeful that Metromile will spread to all states. The relief it has offered has been incredible. 
It would be great for old parents as well, the fewer the miles, the cheaper it is.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

But I can't buy it in California yet. Am I wrong?


----------



## frndthDuvel

Sacto Burbs said:


> But I can't buy it in California yet. Am I wrong?


Yes, you are wrong. metromile.com


----------



## TeleSki

Sacto Burbs said:


> But I can't buy it in California yet. Am I wrong?


Yep, I got sent an email or something from Uber (i think) about it. I may sign up for it. I hate to give up my other insurance. It's a great company that I've been with about 25 years, so i get all the longevity discounts, etc. I may just add metromile to my other coverage if I can, since I don't drive that many Uber miles.


----------



## jackstraww

https://www.metromile.com/insurance
Looks like metro mile is only available in CA..Wa,,and maybe a few others
http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/28/me...ce-where-drivers-only-pay-for-personal-miles/
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Allstate and other known companies offer similar usage-based insurance measuring things such as mileage, braking, speed, and time of day when a customer is driving. Using that data, they calculate a driving discount for each customer using its telematic technology.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage-based_insurance
The states below offer something called Drive Wise..Guess its been around for awhile..anybody use it ?? anyone even heard of it ?? Can it even be used in a ride share situation??

Drive Wise is currently available in: Colorado, Michigan, New Jersey, New York, Arizona, Illinois, and Ohio.


----------



## TeleSki

jackstraww said:


> https://www.metromile.com/insurance
> Looks like metro mile is only available in CA..Wa,,and maybe a few others
> http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/28/me...ce-where-drivers-only-pay-for-personal-miles/
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Allstate and other known companies offer similar usage-based insurance measuring things such as mileage, braking, speed, and time of day when a customer is driving. Using that data, they calculate a driving discount for each customer using its telematic technology.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage-based_insurance
> The states below offer something called Drive Wise..Guess its been around for awhile..anybody use it ?? anyone even heard of it ?? Can it even be used in a ride share situation??
> 
> Drive Wise is currently available in: Colorado, Michigan, New Jersey, New York, Arizona, Illinois, and Ohio.


Metromile specifically states they cover you when you have your Uber App on, and Uber coverage takes over when you have a passenger. Do Allstate and the other companies do that? The primary reason I would sign up for Metromile is that they *specifically *state that you are covered, even if you drive for Uber, and will cover you while your app is on, but you do not have a pax, eliminating the gray area that occurs with other insurance carriers.


----------



## jackstraww

TeleSki said:


> Do Allstate and the other companies do that?


Im really not sure...I posted the links. Maybe someone who is more versed inthis kinda thing (uber/rideshare insurance ) - can get back to us


----------



## TeleSki

jackstraww said:


> Im really not sure...I posted the links. Maybe someone who is more versed inthis kinda thing (uber/rideshare insurance ) - can get back to us


Yeh, just wanted to make sure people took that into account, so they don't get screwed.


----------



## frndthDuvel

TeleSki said:


> Yep, I got sent an email or something from Uber (i think) about it. I may sign up for it. I hate to give up my other insurance. It's a great company that I've been with about 25 years, so i get all the longevity discounts, etc. I may just add metromile to my other coverage if I can, since I don't drive that many Uber miles.


I doubt if you can have 2 different insurance companies insuring the same car. Besides doing that would probably offset all the long term discounts you were talking about. I hesitated for years to give up my "great company" I had for over 30 years before dropping it for Geico 6 months ago, because Geico was so much cheaper. 
I think the only thing my "loyalty" to this big insurance got me was a yearly birthday call along with constantly going up in price. Dropping Geico for Metromile was a no brainer. Especially when Geico sent out a policy change notice regarding their lack of coverage for TNC activity. Metromile does NOT use speed or braking considerations in setting your rate like some do.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

frndthDuvel said:


> Metromile does NOT use speed or braking considerations in setting your rate like some do.


I wish they did. It would help me save gas. I understand that the progressive gadget beeps at you. That would be fine by me, especially with a passenger in the car.


----------



## TeleSki

frndthDuvel said:


> I doubt if you can have 2 different insurance companies insuring the same car. Besides doing that would probably offset all the long term discounts you were talking about. I hesitated for years to give up my "great company" I had for over 30 years before dropping it for Geico 6 months ago, because Geico was so much cheaper.
> I think the only thing my "loyalty" to this big insurance got me was a yearly birthday call along with constantly going up in price. Dropping Geico for Metromile was a no brainer. Especially when Geico sent out a policy change notice regarding their lack of coverage for TNC activity. Metromile does NOT use speed or braking considerations in setting your rate like some do.


My carrier is good _and _cheap. I haven't been driving much lately, so I'm thinking I may just stick with what I have until the hybrid policies hopefully come out this summer.


----------



## Gemgirlla

frndthDuvel said:


> I am hopeful that Metromile will spread to all states. The relief it has offered has been incredible.
> It would be great for old parents as well, the fewer the miles, the cheaper it is.


Does Metromile replace your personal insurance or just provide gap insurance? I have USAA insurance and won't replace it. It's too good.


----------



## frndthDuvel

Gemgirlla said:


> Does Metromile replace your personal insurance or just provide gap insurance? I have USAA insurance and won't replace it. It's too good.


Well you will have to live with the insurance limbo. Like we have all done. That was a long 8 months as compared to the last few weeks or so. What? USAA won't take you back after your TNC ays are done? Lifelong fidelity to one insurance company is old school. Polyamory of insurance companies is not a bad thing. Metromile IS my isurance company. They cover every mile that UBER does not. And they do not charge for the miles from acceptance to the PAX.


----------



## frndthDuvel

Gemgirlla said:


> Does Metromile replace your personal insurance or just provide gap insurance? I have USAA insurance and won't replace it. It's too good.


Oh what's "too good"? your rates go down yearly? They do what an insurance company is suppose to do? One of the good things about California is they do tend to look at consumer protectionism a bit better than other states. YMMV


----------



## Gemgirlla

frndthDuvel said:


> Oh what's "too good"? your rates go down yearly? They do what an insurance company is suppose to do? One of the good things about California is they do tend to look at consumer protectionism a bit better than other states. YMMV


My rates are the lowest I can get and they have taken care of me completely in a few different big accidents over the years. I feel a little loyalty toward them. Since they provide TNC insurance in Colorado I'm hoping they will roll it out in other states, including California. I will look into it though.

BTW when I mean have taken care of me for example I was hit in a Range Rover by an uninsured driver from behind and into another car. The damage to my car was $24K. They completely took car of it and my premiums didn't go up.


----------



## frndthDuvel

BTW when I mean have taken care of me for example I was hit in a Range Rover by an uninsured driver from behind and into another car. The damage to my car was $24K. They completely took car of it and my premiums didn't go up.[/QUOTE]

Loyalty to a big corporation is as bad as loyalty to a politcal party. YMMV They took care of your Range Rover because you paid for uninsured coverage. They were suppose to. When my garage burned down it was covered. Because I had paid the premiums,not because that insurance company was benevolent. I just know how I felt before Metromile, I had pretty much efffectively had burried my head in the sand regarding insurance ramifications of driving TNC. I drove with that constant worry of "what if". Like the dude in Austin tonight hit by a drunk driver. not his fault, but it will be interesting to see what happens.
Circumstances dictated that ignorance of the gap for me. Not loyalty to an insurance company no matter how "patriotic" that company wants to paint itself.


----------



## Gemgirlla

frndthDuvel said:


> BTW when I mean have taken care of me for example I was hit in a Range Rover by an uninsured driver from behind and into another car. The damage to my car was $24K. They completely took car of it and my premiums didn't go up.


Loyalty to a big corporation is as bad as loyalty to a politcal party. YMMV They took care of your Range Rover because you paid for uninsured coverage. They were suppose to. When my garage burned down it was covered. Because I had paid the premiums,not because that insurance company was benevolent. I just know how I felt before Metromile, I had pretty much efffectively had burried my head in the sand regarding insurance ramifications of driving TNC. I drove with that constant worry of "what if". Like the dude in Austin tonight hit by a drunk driver. not his fault, but it will be interesting to see what happens.
Circumstances dictated that ignorance of the gap for me. Not loyalty to an insurance company no matter how "patriotic" that company wants to paint itself.[/QUOTE]

You're right...  I'm not even patriotic really. I got the insurance from my ex husband. My head has definitely been in the sand on this issue. Do you lease your car?


----------



## frndthDuvel

Gemgirlla said:


> Circumstances dictated that ignorance of the gap for me. Not loyalty to an insurance company no matter how "patriotic" that company wants to paint itself.


You're right...  I'm not even patriotic really. I got the insurance from my ex husband. My head has definitely been in the sand on this issue. Do you lease your car?[/QUOTE]

I would think you should be able to sign back up with them if needed or desired. I would at least say you should go to metromile.com and get a quote. You might be surprised at cost. No lease, not sure how anybody could do that as most leases charge per mile after about 12K.


----------



## Gemgirlla

I will check them out and get a quote. Thanks! Leasing is a BAD idea but I already had my car, which is leased, when I started driving. I have 15K a year and primarily drive P/T so I won't go over all that much. I need to figure something out in the next few months though when my lease is up. May actually buy my car or something similar.


----------



## jackstraww

I* also finally came to my senses. I'm sending the phone back Monday. I just cant do this anymore.. Its a shame ,,what started out as a nice gig..making a little extra cash working part time tuned into a major hassle. I really started giving a lot of thought to the insurance issue and I just couldn't justify driving with that kind of risk. The money just wasn't worth it anymore, and my nice Subaru took a NJ winter beating.- - I will say for a long time I did OK...not great ,but for a part time gig I made OK extra $$$. Now I'm getting the car all good for the summer, Im renewing my registration and driver lc- -so I would have to send all the info in to Uber..its just something I don't want to get involved with anymore.
All the correspondence ...waiting to get back the canned responses. All the other issues from cuts in our pay, ratings, to pax problems.,getting screwed 70 $ on a guarantee .. etc... etc....you guys know them all to well, no point in me going thru them. If I return the damn phone ,how do they think they are going to get the 30$ for the 3 weeks I didn't drive?? or do they blow it off??
In gonna step up my efforts looking for a part-time job. I still need to supplement my income ..this shit was sucking the life outta me. 
Ill be on this site from time to time...they,re some good people on here. So as an ex-driver I feel I can stop by and check in without feeling like I don't belong. Hell, I still have lots to say about ride-sharing..and lots to learn from you guys if I ever return .

Best to all ...
peace&respect
jack- -*


----------



## TeleSki

Gemgirlla said:


> Does Metromile replace your personal insurance or just provide gap insurance? I have USAA insurance and won't replace it. It's too good.


That's who I have, too. Had them over 25 years. I defaulted on a credit card around 2009, when I was laid-off and also had to short-sale my house. They don't let me purchase new products, or even let me do my business online. I'm afraid if I cancel, I won't be able to get re-insured. They are cheap and fair, when it comes to claims. Metromile provides insurance all the time, except when you have a pax, and that is when Uber's supposedly takes over.


----------



## davidk_SF

Raquel said:


> View attachment 4934
> It finally dawned on me that I have more self worth than to drive disrespectful and unappreciative..people around..who have little to no respect for me or my property, and in the process deteriorate my car. There were plenty of nice and interesting riders along the way who certainly made the journey better. But like in any relationship, the bad is what leaves the biggest scars. I know some will still drive for uber for their own reasons. I will not judge anyone or tell them not to do it. If you can make uber work for you, then more power to you. I just hope if you do decide to get out..you do it before it fills you with negativity.
> 
> As I Uninstalled the uber partner app ...I breathed a huge sigh of relief ... like a weight being lifted off my shoulders..a battered spouse finally escaping her abuser.
> 
> In the few days..since then I've already got a new job lined up..at a casino.. I finally feel free... and I feel my self confidence returning.
> 
> I feel like a bird in flight, finally free..
> 
> I will still remain active in this forum and will always have a special place in my heart for my (former)fellow drivers..
> 
> A final parting quote I lifted from a great man. F.D. (slightly modified) and I sent to uber..without further comment...
> 
> Your wickedness and cruelty committed in this respect on your fellow partners , are greater than all the stripes you have laid upon my back or theirs. It is an outrage upon the soul, a war upon the immortal spirit, and one for which you will eventually be held to account for.
> 
> I also leave you with this Dr. Seuss classic..attached below.


How do you see the taxi drivers that kept swallowing these for decades? Their livelihood taken away and there is no one to mention about their hardships. I am trying to make a short video about the taxi drivers.
I hope you understood that you were making the 1% richer every fare you pick up and took away the food from another person. 
Congratulations for the right decision and please think twice before doing anything and now you learn that driving taxi is not an easy job.


----------



## davidk_SF

&b


TeleSki said:


> That's who I have, too. Had them over 25 years. I defaulted on a credit card around 2009, when I was laid-off and also had to short-sale my house. They don't let me purchase new products, or even let me do my business online. I'm afraid if I cancel, I won't be able to get re-insured. They are cheap and fair, when it comes to claims. Metromile provides insurance all the time, except when you have a pax, and that is when Uber's supposedly takes over.


Uber don't take any responsibility. Wake up and read if you can or ask. I cannot believe that many ignorants exist in this place. Why worry about this and that?? Go drive a cab that is well insured every second and you will find out whose bread and butter you are taking.


----------



## headtheball

davidk_SF said:


> I cannot believe that many ignorants exist in this place.


Then please leave and do not return.


----------



## Actionjax

davidk_SF said:


> &b
> 
> Uber don't take any responsibility. Wake up and read if you can or ask. I cannot believe that many ignorants exist in this place. Why worry about this and that?? Go drive a cab that is well insured every second and you will find out whose bread and butter you are taking.


I care more about progress and what is good for the consumer than what the Taxi earners will have us believe. If your business is something people want and believe in you are untouchable. If someone has built a better mousetrap then guess what, it's time to evolve or you will be put out of business.

Happens to all sorts of businesses out there and with so many jobs that in the end become redundant. Complaining about it or trying to stop what's happening is pointless and in the end you are either the smart and get out, or you wait and complain till you go down with the sinking ship.

I have been through this myself when the IT industry was looking at off shore labor after 2 years of school to get a job in that field. If I didn't make a change when I seen what's happening I would have been out of work. You either get in bed with the new system or you find something else to do.


----------



## TeleSki

Not any way to make the money I do driving Uber/Lyft that I know of. Yes, the fares are still too low, and I'm trading some equity in my car for current cash, but only even driving for the month of December part-time saved me $500 on my tax returns. Made $115 in 4.5 hours last night, working at my convenience. Already working a full-time and part-time job, and I don't know of anything else I can decide to work and make some money at the drop of a hat. To each his own.


----------



## davidk_SF

We will see the crash soon when talking about tech boom again. There will be a lot of dead horses one by one goes down this year. The game of VCs and 1% is going to end up the way they want. The 99% just got suck out again and again because people only see the bait but not the hook.


----------



## J. D.

TeleSki said:


> Not any way to make the money I do driving Uber/Lyft that I know of. Yes, the fares are still too low, and I'm trading some equity in my car for current cash, but only even driving for the month of December part-time saved me $500 on my tax returns. Made $115 in 4.5 hours last night, working at my convenience. Already working a full-time and part-time job, and I don't know of anything else I can decide to work and make some money at the drop of a hat. To each his own.


Please explain to me how you make a profit out of your business but save $500 on taxes?


----------



## davidk_SF

UberBlackishX said:


> So Let me get this straight. You went from being an independent contractor to working for someone else, and you feel you have more freedom? What are you , a casino prostitute or showgirl?


Seems like you have no idea what she is talking about.
Read the entire story before insulting others. With your writing and your post I assume you will be one of those bandit middle eastern guy.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

If this is the mid west, then which part of the USA. is the Mid East?

Do they have Frito Banditos there too?


----------



## Huberis

Mid Atlantic will have to do.


----------



## alln

Yeah no respect for drivers, they get auto deactivate messages like Uber is dealing with robots


----------



## Raquel

UberBlackishX said:


> So Let me get this straight. You went from being an independent contractor to working for someone else, and you feel you have more freedom? What are you , a casino prostitute or showgirl?


Way to keep it classy... what a sad life you must have posting vile misogynist attacks on forums..

Btw..I get healthcare and a guaranteed wage+tips...not something I was getting driving uber...


----------



## My Cabby

UberBlackishX said:


> So Let me get this straight. You went from being an independent contractor to working for someone else, and you feel you have more freedom? What are you , a casino prostitute or showgirl?


Raquel, just ignore him. He's jealous! Congratulations and good luck to you!!


----------



## Txchick

UberBlackishX said:


> So Let me get this straight. You went from being an independent contractor to working for someone else, and you feel you have more freedom? What are you , a casino prostitute or showgirl?


Wow...how uninformed can you be! Actionjax how can you even like that post?? You work Uber part time & have a full time career. I as well have a full time career. No longer driver for Uber. Let's see full time career...salary, car allowance,commissions, medical, dental, 401K, pension, short term & long term disability. Uber .85 cents per mile Dallas market & drive when you want....uber losing proposition. I have 2 candidates for the upcoming presidential election for you..Mike Huckabee, Rick Santorum. You three think alike.


----------



## chi1cabby

Yeah Actionjax could you please explain what was *SO "LIKABLE"* in this reprehensible post by UberBlackishX (who I think has rightfully been banned)?


----------



## groovyguru

Raquel said:


> Way to keep it classy... what a sad life you must have posting vile misogynist attacks on forums..
> 
> Btw..I get healthcare and a guaranteed wage+tips...not something I was getting driving uber...


I second, third, and fourth the congrats thing... So glad you have, like, a real job that actually has some kind of, like, dignity. Keep moving forward!


----------



## Txchick

groovyguru said:


> I second, third, and fourth the congrats thing... So glad you have, like, a real job that actually has some kind of, like, dignity. Keep moving forward!


Yes indeed!!


----------



## observer

Raquel said:


> Way to keep it classy... what a sad life you must have posting vile misogynist attacks on forums..
> 
> Btw..I get healthcare and a guaranteed wage+tips...not something I was getting driving uber...


Great to hear you are doing good.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

UberBlackishX said:


> So Let me get this straight. You went from being an independent contractor to working for someone else, and you feel you have more freedom? What are you , a casino prostitute or showgirl?


POST # 93/UberBlackishX: DIAL IT
BACK THERE
Mr.Studley-come-lately. NOT A PEEP
out of You for EIGHTY EIGHT DAYS
and Your Grand ReEntrance is to Degrade
a Beloved Member ? FOR SHAME!
YOUR NAKED AVATAR FAIRLY
SCREAMS "MAN SEX W/ME" ! ! !

Talk about "Pot"
calling the Kettle, "black"!

Bison goes BOMBASTIC.
LAuberX .....it's.....T...I...M...E...!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

chi1cabby said:


> Yeah Actionjax could you please explain what was *SO "LIKABLE"* in this reprehensible post by UberBlackishX (who I think has rightfully been banned)?
> View attachment 11616


POST # 102/chi1cabby: I second this
EXPULSION, but it
hasn't happened..... YET! Maybe the New
Moderator ("Megalodon") LAuberX
can "school him" publicly for the
Edification of BULLIES READING THIS!

BISON IS RIPS#1T!


----------



## UberReallySucks

Raquel said:


> View attachment 4934
> It finally dawned on me that I have more self worth than to drive disrespectful and unappreciative..people around..who have little to no respect for me or my property, and in the process deteriorate my car. There were plenty of nice and interesting riders along the way who certainly made the journey better. But like in any relationship, the bad is what leaves the biggest scars. I know some will still drive for uber for their own reasons. I will not judge anyone or tell them not to do it. If you can make uber work for you, then more power to you. I just hope if you do decide to get out..you do it before it fills you with negativity.
> 
> As I Uninstalled the uber partner app ...I breathed a huge sigh of relief ... like a weight being lifted off my shoulders..a battered spouse finally escaping her abuser.
> 
> In the few days..since then I've already got a new job lined up..at a casino.. I finally feel free... and I feel my self confidence returning.
> 
> I feel like a bird in flight, finally free..
> 
> I will still remain active in this forum and will always have a special place in my heart for my (former)fellow drivers..
> 
> A final parting quote I lifted from a great man. F.D. (slightly modified) and I sent to uber..without further comment...
> 
> Your wickedness and cruelty committed in this respect on your fellow partners , are greater than all the stripes you have laid upon my back or theirs. It is an outrage upon the soul, a war upon the immortal spirit, and one for which you will eventually be held to account for.
> 
> I also leave you with this Dr. Seuss classic..attached below.


Very well said my dear!!! Speaking of casino, driving for UBER is like going to a Casino to gamble, not to work and expect to win but you keep losing and you keep hoping to win until one day you realize that your chances of winning are and have always been slim to none. 
Now if only the drivers could and would get together and all turn off the UBER partner App for a couple of days, then they would actually all win because without drivers there's no UBER.


----------



## UberReallySucks

Salthedriver said:


> You'll be back  Uber is like Hotel California


No it's NOT


----------



## groovyguru

UberReallySucks said:


> Very well said my dear!!! Speaking of casino, driving for UBER is like going to a Casino to gamble, not to work and expect to win but you keep losing and you keep hoping to win until one day you realize that your chances of winning are and have always been slim to none.
> Now if only the drivers could and would get together and all turn off the UBER partner App for a couple of days, then they would actually all win because without drivers there's no UBER.


A BIG LIKE on this post. Thanks!


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 93/UberBlackishX: DIAL IT
> BACK THERE
> Mr.Studley-come-lately. NOT A PEEP
> out of You for EIGHTY EIGHT DAYS
> and Your Grand ReEntrance is to Degrade
> a Beloved Member ? FOR SHAME!
> YOUR NAKED AVATAR FAIRLY
> SCREAMS "MAN SEX W/ME" ! ! !
> 
> Talk about "Pot"
> calling the Kettle, "black"!
> 
> Bison goes BOMBASTIC.
> LAuberX .....it's.....T...I...M...E...!


Ummm... his post was May 8


----------



## Raquel

chi1cabby said:


> Yeah Actionjax could you please explain what was *SO "LIKABLE"* in this reprehensible post by UberBlackishX (who I think has rightfully been banned)?
> View attachment 11616


Because Actionjax is just as "classy." Why else would he like such a vile post? Ironic thing is that he is always one of the first ones to complain about so called "uncivility" in these forums, and has reported me to the forum "police" for perceived thought crimes such as having the nerve to complain about non-tippers.


----------



## Choochie

Raquel said:


> Because Actionjax is just as "classy." Why else would he like such a vile post? Ironic thing is that he is always one of the first ones to complain about so called "uncivility" in these forums, and has reported me to the forum "police" for perceived thought crimes such as having the nerve to complain about non-tippers.


Maybe his finger got the best of him and he just likes the Avatar? Doesn't seem like him does it? Do you have a beef with him Raquel


----------



## Actionjax

Actually I found it quite funny. And I don't care for Raquel that much.

And to answer you straight up chi1cabby I will like whatever post I feel is in my opinion calling someone out who rightfully deserves it, and has provided nothing more than entertainment reading.

I don't think my posts have received any less on here.


----------



## chi1cabby

Actionjax said:


> And to answer you straight up chi1cabby I will like whatever post I feel is in my opinion calling someone out who rightfully deserves it, and has provided nothing more than entertainment reading.


So, in your opinion, Raquel deserved being "called out" a prostitute by UberBlackishX, and furthermore "deserved it"?

Okay got it!

(Mental note to self: Actionjax is a classy dude.)


----------



## groovyguru

I deleted my uBer partner app last night. I'm going to make that extra dime doing something else.


----------



## Actionjax

chi1cabby said:


> So, in your opinion, Raquel deserved being "called out" a prostitute by UberBlackishX, and furthermore "deserved it"?
> 
> Okay got it!
> 
> (Mental note to self: Actionjax is a classy dude.)


I'm sure she has thick skin. And I'm sure she has been called worse by far better people.

And yep she deserved it with the remarks she threw around on here.

If you have to keep taking mental notes about me at this stage of the game chi1cabby you have a short memory. You should have a good idea about where I stand by now.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Actionjax said:


> I'm sure she has thick skin. And I'm sure she has been called worse by far better people.
> 
> And yep she deserved it with the remarks she threw around on here.
> 
> If you have to keep taking mental notes about me at this stage of the game chi1cabby you have a short memory. You should have a good idea about where I stand by now.


Ooooo...it is OK to call women *****s. In fact it is funny. But only if the said women are ... What exactly ... ? 
I need to take notes.

I was wondering where your posts were. Now I see you stick to the Toronto forum.

So how did you escspe from your box to post here?


----------



## chi1cabby

Actionjax said:


> If you have to keep taking mental notes about me at this stage of the game chi1cabby you have a short memory. You should have a good idea about where I stand by now.


I fully know where you stand & how you stand. The mental note was that you're also a "classy dude".


----------



## Actionjax

Lets be clear here. My like was more the fact someone called Raquel out more than the actual post itself. Raquel has been on here putting others down for their choice to do Uber. Comparing drivers in what I seen in some posts to rats or bottom of the barrel.

Regardless of my opinion on Raquel I have stood up for people being bullied on this board numerous times. But if someone wants to create their own drama here they are on their own. And since Raquel has taken attacks on anyone who has 2 cents to rub together I could care less if someone else attacks her. She brought it on herself.

Fact is anyone wanting to rip her a new one can be my guest. Probably why I liked the post. That being said it's not ok calling someone a *****, and if you read the post it was a question being asked, not a direct attack calling her one.

But hey chi1cabby you must be getting bored at all that Uber ranting and you have moved on to police now peoples rights to like or not like a post. I'll like what I want and say what I want long as it stays respectful. I don't need to be on the same playbook as everyone else on here.


----------



## chi1cabby

Actionjax said:


> She brought it on herself.


Thanx for providing a detailed explanation of why you are such a classy dude!


----------



## really not

Raquel said:


> View attachment 4934
> It finally dawned on me that I have more self worth than to drive disrespectful and unappreciative..people around..who have little to no respect for me or my property, and in the process deteriorate my car. There were plenty of nice and interesting riders along the way who certainly made the journey better. But like in any relationship, the bad is what leaves the biggest scars. I know some will still drive for uber for their own reasons. I will not judge anyone or tell them not to do it. If you can make uber work for you, then more power to you. I just hope if you do decide to get out..you do it before it fills you with negativity.
> 
> As I Uninstalled the uber partner app ...I breathed a huge sigh of relief ... like a weight being lifted off my shoulders..a battered spouse finally escaping her abuser.
> 
> In the few days..since then I've already got a new job lined up..at a casino.. I finally feel free... and I feel my self confidence returning.
> 
> I feel like a bird in flight, finally free..
> 
> I will still remain active in this forum and will always have a special place in my heart for my (former)fellow drivers..
> 
> A final parting quote I lifted from a great man. F.D. (slightly modified) and I sent to uber..without further comment...
> 
> Your wickedness and cruelty committed in this respect on your fellow partners , are greater than all the stripes you have laid upon my back or theirs. It is an outrage upon the soul, a war upon the immortal spirit, and one for which you will eventually be held to account for.
> 
> I also leave you with this Dr. Seuss classic..attached below.


YAY another one leaves UBER. 
Good luck to you.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

really not said:


> YAY another one leaves UBER.
> Good luck to you.


Except she came back. It's that Uber crack.


----------



## really not

Actionjax said:


> Lets be clear here. My like was more the fact someone called Raquel out more than the actual post itself. Raquel has been on here putting others down for their choice to do Uber. Comparing drivers in what I seen in some posts to rats or bottom of the barrel.
> 
> Regardless of my opinion on Raquel I have stood up for people being bullied on this board numerous times. But if someone wants to create their own drama here they are on their own. And since Raquel has taken attacks on anyone who has 2 cents to rub together I could care less if someone else attacks her. She brought it on herself.
> 
> Fact is anyone wanting to rip her a new one can be my guest. Probably why I liked the post. That being said it's not ok calling someone a *****, and if you read the post it was a question being asked, not a direct attack calling her one.
> 
> But hey chi1cabby you must be getting bored at all that Uber ranting and you have moved on to police now peoples rights to like or not like a post. I'll like what I want and say what I want long as it stays respectful. I don't need to be on the same playbook as everyone else on here.


Really! What throne do you sit on....


----------

